
Impressed by the readability of sweet-expression - fangyuanziti
https://github.com/jFransham/racket-game/blob/master/game.rkt
======
fangyuanziti
sweet expression:
[https://readable.sourceforge.io/](https://readable.sourceforge.io/)

